# Napsbury Asylum, Hertfordshire, June 2010



## ast92 (Apr 26, 2011)

The Middlesex County Asylum was founded in 1898 with the hospital designed in a country estate style by architect Rowland Plumbe in 1900, who also rebuilt, to his designs, the Royal London Hospital, Whitechapel in 1897.
The hospital was designed for 1,205 residents, and the grounds were designed by William Goldring.
Napsbury opened, following the construction of the numerous buildings and extensive grounds on June 3, in 1905. According to Middlesex County Record, the initial cost, including land and equipment, was £545,000, or £473 per bed. In 1908 Plumbe designed an extension to accommodate a further 600 patients.
During the First World War, Napsbury was used for and known as the County of Middlesex War Hospital, which tended for soldiers wounded at the Front.Following this, in the late 1920s a nurses home was also added to the site, further adding to the variety of different buildings and facilities at the site.
Although Napsbury suffered some bomb damaged in the Blitz, it was in continuous use as a hospital until its closure in 1998. Due to its largely untouched parkland, Napsbury was listed by English Heritage as a Grade II Historic Park and Garden in 2001.

All buildings were demolished/converted 2001-3 but the nurses accommodation at the back remains mid conversion

a month after i visited the building was gutted by a fire august last year





Access was very difficult as the building was surrounded by razor wire 

































The carpet was still in very good condition





Cheers for reading


----------



## tim1989 (Apr 26, 2011)

Brilliant photos! looks really interesting there


----------

